# Lamasi



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just a couple of pics of my new favorite additions I got at the Pomona show about a month ago, and their home. They are already paired up and the male is constantly calling


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Good looking frogs and tank.... Which type of sirensis/lamasi are those?


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Beautiful frogs and congrats on the pair. My orange lamasi/sirensis just started up again, my panguana and greens are shut down for now. Enjoy them, they are very good personalities and very bold. Definitely one of my favorite thumbs! 
Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Pics like these make you really appriciate under appriciated frogs, thanks for posting.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Great shots! One of my favorite thumbs!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

scoy said:


> Pics like these make you really appriciate under appriciated frogs, thanks for posting.


I know right...makes me regret selling off my oranges...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Those were my first frogs! I could never get good photos like that of mine though. They're pretty skittish. 

Are you the same "showjet" with the Bradypodion chams?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Azurel said:


> I know right...makes me regret selling off my oranges...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


Luckly you wont have to pay more than $30 bucks for some offspring. Haha


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Spaff said:


> Those were my first frogs! I could never get good photos like that of mine though. They're pretty skittish.
> 
> Are you the same "showjet" with the Bradypodion chams?


That would be me showjet95 on the chameleon forums.

and thanks for the kind words guys.They really are beautiful little frogs! Mine dont seem to be very skittish. I can stand right in front of their tank and watch them pick off melanogasters one after another The male started calling about a week after I put them in the tank.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice frogs and viv! Congrats! But... Which lamasi (or sirensis) are these?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Azurel said:


> I know right...makes me regret selling off my oranges...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


Same here...

More evidence that I should keep what I like, not what is popular


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Phyllobates said:


> Same here...
> 
> More evidence that I should keep what I like, not what is popular


I liked them just never seen them....mine were quite shy the 3 years I had them...Even after redesigning the viv they were shy. The person I sold them to said "Oh they are bold probably the boldest frogs I have".... Grrrrr.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

They were sold to me as "orange lamasi" by Eric Malolepsy


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

The colors are gorgeous. According to the first pic I thought they were sirensis "Highland", but the second ones they looked those that here in Europe we call "Panguana". Hence the question. Thanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

look nothing like a highland sirensis. dorsal striping is all wrong, as are the leg spots

Those are great frogs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

frogparty said:


> look nothing like a highland sirensis. dorsal striping is all wrong, as are the leg spots
> 
> Those are great frogs.


Yup. I've seen some in person, and they have a much more lemon-yellow body as well. Actually, frogparty's avatar is a highland sirensis, I believe (for color reference).


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome looking frogs! I just myself got a pair of green leg lamasi. Only took them 2 days and they are already around and about the vivarium. 

Awesome looking tank, is that java moss in there? I noticed you dont have any film canisters in there, is that a necessity for them to get to breed? Just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Halter said:


> Awesome looking frogs! I just myself got a pair of green leg lamasi. Only took them 2 days and they are already around and about the vivarium.
> 
> Awesome looking tank, is that java moss in there? I noticed you dont have any film canisters in there, is that a necessity for them to get to breed? Just wondering. Thanks!


Thank you. I made it from scratch Its sheet and pillow moss I believe. I do have a film canister in there towards the bottom left, just to the left of the bottom bromeliad. Its black and the pic was dark down there so its hard to see.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Fancy meeting you here! Boy, those are great looking frogs and the photos are outstanding.


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

JimO said:


> Fancy meeting you here! Boy, those are great looking frogs and the photos are outstanding.


Haha, I have always loved frogs and have been wanting to keep darts for a long while now, keeping super rare and unusual chameleons for half my life it just kind of makes sense to Plus I like designing their habitats, its a good escape for me


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Color of your frogs is stunning! My dream is to have a pair of sirensis Highland, but I can not because of the temperatures. Here, in August, I had 84 ° F in viv. No problem with my frogs (Varadero, Banded, epips and pumilio), but I fear that lamasi / sirensis suffer these high temps. Some opinion?


----------

